# Regular Season Game 46: Houston Rockets vs Indiana Pacers



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

​*(25-20)/(19-27)*

When/Where:
*Friday, February 1, 7:30 p.m. ET*















































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*







































*Diener / Granger / Murphy / Dunleavy / Foster*

*Preview

Before stepping onto the practice court Wednesday afternoon, Rockets coach Rick Adelman spent some time reviewing the Indiana Pacers.

He found himself watching yet another lineup filled with quick and athletic players.

"That's the way the league is now," Adelman said. "You have some teams play conventional and some teams play small. You have to kind of adjust to it night in and night out. Fortunately, we do have some flexibility."

He's been taking advantage of it with his collection of power forwards.

During Houston's recent surge back up the Western Conference standings, Adelman has been relying on the team's flexibility at power forward to matchup with big or small lineups around the NBA.

The Rockets have four power forwards -- Steve Novak, Chuck Hayes, Carl Landry and Luis Scola -- who have received significant minutes over the past few weeks.

Hayes, who had his string of 50 consecutive starts snapped Tuesday night against Golden State, is the regular starter because of his ability to defend the league's marquee power forwards.

But on nights when a Kevin Garnett or Tim Duncan isn't on the floor, Adelman has been plugging in his other power forwards. Scola replaced Hayes in the starting lineup Tuesday when the Rockets hosted the fleet-footed Golden State Warriors.

Since the Pacers have opted to play small ball without All-Star power forward Jermaine O'Neal, Adelman will likely start Scola again when the Rockets visit Indiana on Friday night.

The coach said he could rotate his power forwards based on the matchup from one game to the next.

"We're pretty flexibility," Adelman said. "Luis is getting more comfortable guarding people at the '4.' I think we can do it depending on the game."

Novak, of course, is the most unique of the bunch since he's a sharpshooter brought in to spread out a defense.

The other three are more traditional power forwards.

Hayes, the team's best low-post defender, has been in the starting lineup since he can guard another team's top post player and keep Yao Ming out of foul trouble. He's an ideal fit next to Yao when the Rockets are facing a team with a formidable front line.

But with teams like Golden State and Indiana preferring to spread the floor and generate offense from the perimeter, Adelman has the option of going to a power forward capable of providing a scoring boost.

That's Scola or Landry. Both are solid finishers, but Scola has more experience after playing seven seasons in Spain.

The Rockets simply have options at power forward.

"Our job is quite simple," Hayes said. "Do the dirty work and be the energy guys for the team. Try to make it easy for Yao and try to keep him out of foul trouble. Our job is pretty self-explanatory. As a power foward on this team with Tracy (McGrady) and Yao, try to get them easier shots."

That's exactly what Adelman did on Tuesday.

The coach countered Golden State's plans to double Yao by inserting Scola into the starting lineup. With the Warriors busy fronting and denying entry passes into the All-Star center, Scola got loose for several early jump shots, scoring eight of his 10 points in the first quarter.

That opened up things for Yao. After struggling to get looks against the Warriors in two previous meetings, the All-Star center overwhelmed Golden State's front line, finishing with 36 points and 19 rebounds.

Yao credited the power forwards for getting him open.

"Scola gives them a lot of pressure on their '4' positon so they can not double team me so much," Yao said.

That, of course, doesn't mean Scola will be the starter for the remainder of the season.

With four different power forwards, Adelman has the option to play big or small.

And that's good for the Rockets.

"We have a host of power forwards that are very different," Scola said. "Everyone can give something that the other guys can't. That's a really good thing. We can use Steve when we need a really good shooter. We can use Carl when need to fight. Or Chuck when we need a really good power forward to stop. That's a really good thing to have -- versatility in your roster."*​

Personal note: I will be at this game.. which is why I had to start the thread!  After reading the preview, its not likely that Chuck will get to play much. We shall see! Everyone look for a Hayes jersey in the crowd.. that would be me!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Does this mean Hayes is out of the rotation


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:azdaja:




Legend-Like said:


> Does this mean Hayes is out of the rotation


It'll all depend on the matchups.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Unfortunately for HayesFan I dont think Chuck will be in this rotation in this game.

I think he will play when we face Nowitzki. But against the Pacers Yao can dominate. THey should not be able to double team him in attack which means Scola & Landry will start. Maybe Chuck will get mins to rest Yao at C?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow. Oh well I like Adelman for having a flexible rotation.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

vbookie
Looking for other games? Visit the vBookie Homepage
If you are looking for games in the future but can't find them in your team forum, visit the vBookie Homepage to see if the event has been posted elsewhere.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It looks like have Scola at starting power forward is working. Let's go Rockets!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*No excuse for not beating Indiana, especially since JO is out.
They have no answers for yao. 
They lost 4, let make it 5.*


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Tinsley is out too I believe.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I think this is the kind of game that will determine how the rest of our season will go.

I'm just so numb on this team right now. We beat a team like Golden State and everyone is excited but not shocked that we won then we turn around and lose to a team like Philly and it is the same reaction. Everyone is mad but not shocked that we lost.

Same thing here. Should be a win but, I will not be shocked if we lose, just pissed off!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Granger is probably the player to stop.

Tinsley can do his thing if he is playing aswell. Rafer needs to get in front of him.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm liking what I'm seeing from the Rock tonight...nice 12-4 run they had going


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang only a point lead into the 2nd half.....................

I know Yao has got a lot of fouls but we need to go into him.

I only joined the game 5 mins ago but Yao hasnt seen much ball.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

The dynamic duo of Alston and McGrady is 2-14 for 7 points at the half


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang that was an awesome drive by Granger.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Batt for 3!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Scola turnaround hook all nets! how does he make some of those shots. Manu has that same type game.....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> Dang that was an awesome drive by Granger.


SMU :biggrin:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Coming. I was actually on a little while ago, but GASOL TO LAKERS!? WTF!?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yay a T-Mac dunk!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T for 3!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hopefully Yao turns it on in the 4th Q.

He isnt getting enough touches.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

A 3 by Rush and an AND1 by Dunleavy.

GRAAA


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This is ridiculous.

We better not lose to a Jermaineless Pacers..............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Adelman needs to keep TMAC or Yao on at all time. Even if TMAC isnt hitting his shots.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Landry AND1!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

How many 3s have I seen them hit!?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Terrible pass terrible marking by TMAC

Get Yao back on the court.

Keepp BRooks out there.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tinsley made a.brooks look like a rookie by stealing that entry pass...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

loving that Landry around the rim


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Taker Rafer off put Aaron on


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Indiana Commentator just said Alston was a good perimeter shooter.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Landry is ****ing awesome.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Go Landry.

I still prefer Brooks out there. (over Rafer)

Landry doing his thing though


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

2nd round draft pick? that's not what my eyez are seeing


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Landry truly is amazing.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I sure hope we finish this last minute strong....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

foster with a nasty elbow, looked alittle "suspect" to me


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Got to get this stop and hopefully get a +20sec basket down the other end.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn inside defence anyone???????????

Why was Yao taken off?????????


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Thank god for Diener!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank God for illadvised shots!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

....and exhale, "C.L. Smooth" gets the game ball!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rockets win!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank god for that

Thank god Shane got those FTs

Amazing game by Landry.

We need to trust these three rookies more. Aaron was breaking down the Pacers defence when he was on. Landry was amazing finished his shots with finese and power.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah! We won! Landry was playing really great tonight. This rookie is good.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Aaron 6 points 3 assists 1 steal 1 rebounds 1 TOs in 12mins
Rafer 7 points 3 assists 1 steal 4 rebounds 2 TOs in 36mins

Who should be getting more minutes??????????

But the story is Carl Landry 22 points 7 rebounds 1 steal 1 block in 20mins
Plus 9-11 FG. Just needed to improve his FT%.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Lakers have won
Jazz v Wizards
Hornets v Kings
Warriors v Bobcats
Blazers v Knicks

Whats the bet all our opponents win aswell............


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Sorry Chuck. Landry's a beast now.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We looked pretty bad defensively. And our offense looked stagnant. Landry looked like Shawn Kemp out there (minus the defense).


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, Landry led the team in scoring? Are you serious???

Definitely a positive with someone stepping up, but not good knowing that without Landry, we'd probably lose to the Jermaine-less Pacers...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bill Walton just said he was impressed by the performance of Landry today.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The reason Landry led the team in scoring is because the Pacers kept doubling Yao. Landry was the best of the PF for taking advantage of that.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

lucky win man lucky win but at least we didn't have a fourth qrt. breakdown, we are seeing less of those i think


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*This was an ugly game, but the play from Landry made it all worth while.*


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>42</td><td>4-7</td><td>3-6</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>20</td><td>6-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1722">Yao Ming</a>, C</td><td>39</td><td>4-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>9-12</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>12</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>38</td><td>6-19</td><td>3-6</td><td>4-4</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>9</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>36</td><td>3-11</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>13</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>3</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=901">Bonzi Wells</a>, SF</td><td>13</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>12</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>20</td><td>9-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-8</td><td>0</td><td>7</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>39-81</strong></td><td><strong>8-18</strong></td><td><strong>20-28</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>36</strong></td><td><strong>44</strong></td><td><strong>25</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>2</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>19</strong></td><td><strong>106</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>48.1%</strong></td><td><strong>44.4%</strong></td><td><strong>71.4%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 13 (16)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(6, 22, 66) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">INDIANA PACERS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1708">Mike Dunleavy</a>, SG</td><td>38</td><td>6-16</td><td>1-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1013">Troy Murphy</a>, PF</td><td>27</td><td>3-10</td><td>1-2</td><td>4-4</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=250">Jeff Foster</a>, C</td><td>35</td><td>6-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-3</td><td>6</td><td>11</td><td>17</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2760">Danny Granger</a>, SF</td><td>39</td><td>7-20</td><td>3-6</td><td>5-5</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2749">Travis Diener</a>, PG</td><td>27</td><td>3-9</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2383">David Harrison</a>, C</td><td>13</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1725">Kareem Rush</a>, SG</td><td>19</td><td>3-7</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1024">Jamaal Tinsley</a>, PG</td><td>21</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3038">Shawne Williams</a>, SF</td><td>20</td><td>7-9</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2832">Stephen Graham</a>, SF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2200">Marquis Daniels</a>, SG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2750">Ike Diogu</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>38-88</strong></td><td><strong>12-24</strong></td><td><strong>15-18</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>33</strong></td><td><strong>45</strong></td><td><strong>28</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>4</strong></td><td><strong>15</strong></td><td><strong>23</strong></td><td><strong>103</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>43.2%</strong></td><td><strong>50.0%</strong></td><td><strong>83.3%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 15 (13)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> 1 HOUSTON ( T McGrady 1 )<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Jim Clark , John Goble , James Capers <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 13,784<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:14<br><p></p></div>


----------

